
Stephen Hawking has figured out exactly how much time humans have left on earth - onuryavuz
http://www.techly.com.au/2016/11/18/stephen-hawking-has-figured-out-exactly-how-much-time-humans-have-left-on-earth/
======
msimpson
"Stephen Hawking has figured out exactly how much time humans have left on
earth" \-- Techly

"Humanity only has around 1,000 years left on Earth, Stephen Hawking predicts"
\-- Science Alert

"Stephen Hawking: We might have 1,000 years left on Earth" \-- USA Today

